Ask HN: Why are freelancers underpaid? - putnam
======
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Market_for_Lemons](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Market_for_Lemons)

------
welder
[http://kenwestgaard.com/the-gurus-got-5-questions-set-
rate](http://kenwestgaard.com/the-gurus-got-5-questions-set-rate)

